# Scotch Brite



## TomServo (Oct 13, 2005)

What's the consensus on Scotch Brite for sanding? I've used it for several of my sanding steps
- I sand with Mirka Gold from 80-320 then start with the maroon scotch brite (equiv
360-400/#00/#000) following with the dark grey scotch brite (500-600 equiv) and when i can find
it, the light grey and the white scotch brite (800-1000 and 1200-1500 respectively). They're 
almost impossible to clog, washable, and about $1 each.. Any comments? 

For reference:
Color     Grit        Abrasive

White     1200-1500   Flint
Lt Grey   800-1000    Si Carbide / Ultra fine
Dk Grey   500-600     Si Carbide
Maroon    360-400     Aluminum Oxide

I'm not 100% sure, but all grits are "P" grits


----------



## GregD (Oct 13, 2005)

Tom,
I think you hit the nail on the head with "when I can find it". That's the problem I've found. While the Scotch Brite pads seem to work great, they are hard to find especally in the higher grits.


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 13, 2005)

Have you ever tried automotive paint supply stores.  The one I worked at we stocked them in all grits.  If you cant find them I can go pick you up a few and send them over I might even have a few left at home.


----------



## Monty (Oct 13, 2005)

I pick up a package or two of the assorted colors at The Woodworkers show every year. IIRC there are 3 or 4  6X6 sheets of each in a pack.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 13, 2005)

Who mennshinnned Scotchhhh! HIC[)][]


----------



## GregD (Oct 14, 2005)

I checked the local automotive paint supply store. As usual, they only had some of the grits. I guess I'll have to go to the big city.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 14, 2005)

I believe most of the major suppliers we cuss and discuss here sell the white. Also check out suppliers for wood carving supplies, I know the white is very popular with carvers. I buy it for about fifty cents a sheet and like it. Depending on who is advertising, the claims for finess range from 800 to 1200, as you point out.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 14, 2005)

Woodworker's Supply carries the maroon, grey and white. The price isn't too bad, but they really stick it to you on S&H. I think I paid $6 for two sheets of each and about that much or more for S&H. The postage sticker on the package said somethign like $1.27. [!]


----------



## Dario (Oct 14, 2005)

Okay...anyone have a local supplier who is willing to purchase and mail it to some of us??? []

NOw I will check here locally too and see if I can find it.  I would love to try these.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 14, 2005)

Check with my good friend and master wood carver, Len Dillon. He sells the white stuff reasonably.
http://www.diamondd.org/
Tell him Frank sent you.


----------



## TomServo (Oct 14, 2005)

Rifleman: I'm almost of the opinion that the fineness is more like a variable grit, ie the abrasive on the pad ranges slightly in size, rather than being uniform. I think it may help reduce the tendency to leave swirls (rings, on a lathe)

Dario: actually, when I went to my local hardware store, I mentioned to the gentleman helping me that I loved the stuff, and he said that he would order in all the grits... I'll keep you guys posted if you don't find it locally.. Try a store that sells DuPont brand automotive paints... they tend to carry the scotch-brite pads. I know a shop called True Auto Parts in Kansas City has them all (or used to).

Also, I'd like to mention that it fits on "hook-and-loop" (aka velcro) power sanders very well, doesn't stick as good as the regular velcro pads but it doesn't fall off either. Since it's a fiber pad, it never clogs and the dust gets sucked right through... My Dewalt random orbit sander loves the stuff...


----------



## JohnDrayton (Nov 8, 2005)

I found (by accident) scotch brite in a dollar store ,6 different grades in a pak for 1 dollar !!!



       J.D. Drayton


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnDrayton_
> <br />I found (by accident) scotch brite in a dollar store ,6 different grades in a pak for 1 dollar !!!
> 
> 
> ...


And you bought how many to share w/the rest of us?????


----------



## KenV (Nov 12, 2005)

I get all the grits at the local industrial supply store with hook and loop backing (Alaska Industrial Hardware).  It cuts into pieces to fit ion small hook and look pads on the drill.  I also see it at the better specialty paint store in town.  

If I can get it in Juneau Alaska (not the end of the world. but if you look out the corner of your eye.....) it should be in most towns.  Welding supply outlets are another good source.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2005)

I picked up a grey one yessterday.I don't know whether it is light or dark,the paint store only had the ultra on sale.
I just looked at the sctch brite site.
I was looking for a "grit" comparison.It would seem to me it could be used as a "flap sander in a drill for sanding scross wise.
Might have to "split a bolt" to get it to work.
I have chucked regular steel wool in a drill for "sandining" irregular shaped recesses.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Check with my good friend and master wood carver, Len Dillon. He sells the white stuff reasonably.
> http://www.diamondd.org/
> Tell him Frank sent you.



Eagle, depending on who is selling it, the white is advertised anywhere from 800 grit to 1200. I have used it quite a bit and like. It is not fine enough to achieve a 'Lou' or 'Griz' finish but from there Micro Mesh can be used. It lasts a long time. I keep a small square in the pocket of my work apron and find it wears out before I am interested in washing it.


----------

